# 2003 W8 wagon mods



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

Have a 2003 W8 wagon on order. K&N says they have no air filter yet. Bosch says they have no +4 plugs yet. Anyone know the W8 air filter L/W/H dimensions so I can get a compatible one? I guess the 2 rear exhaust units are single pass mufflers. Magnaflow or Meinike replacements too loud inside? Thanks.


----------



## Mizold (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (Marco Pardi)*

take a deep breath... that's right, now relax, and just wait...


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (Marco Pardi)*

First mod should be a chip. The only chip on the market right now is about $1500. Don't be alarmed though; the chip for the 1.8T from that company is about $900. Some of the lower-priced tuners should have their W8 chips out on the market soon.
W8 w/ chip will give you 290hp and 293 ft-lbs of torque.


----------



## AKALS (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (candywhitepassattemp)*

who has a chip for that price? yikes!


----------



## candywhitepassattemp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (AKALS)*

here's a link to the place...
http://www.wimmer-rennsporttechnik.de/


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (candywhitepassattemp)*

and blow off those plugs. they sucked for the VR6 and i'd bet they suck for the W8 being a similar design. VW is pretty good with picking the right plug with the right temp ranges for there cars. i'd start giving companies a call like Neuspeed, Borla, ect. to see who has exhausts in the works. i'd also ask if they will make a rear swaybar for that car and get rid of the plow it has. similar improvements made huge handling increases for the S4. call Garret at GIAC and see about ECU chips and Tiptronic chips. changes the shift from .9 of a sec. to .2 of a sec per shift. when talking to these companies, ask to be the test vehicle and get free stuff. but like it was already said........you gotta wait.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (Marco Pardi)*

Meinike? lol
Plugs and filter do little or nothing for performance. Wait for the chip


----------



## amead (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (candywhitepassattemp)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's a link to the place...
http://www.wimmer-rennsporttechnik.de/[HR][/HR]​Looks like an 18Hp improvement.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (amead)*

no one here knows whether or not the filter does anything. it pulls power on VR6's, contrary to what many believe. i've seen on the dyno on mine and many cars. a ton of 8 cylinders are suffocating in the world and can greatly improve with a filter. all this is pure speculation until someone tests it mind you


----------



## SAEDave (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (Marco Pardi)*

You might find the stock exhaust more than loud enough. Why invite traffic tickets?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (SAEDave)*

I don't know - I liked the sound of the W8 I drove during the press event - but I think it would sound awesome with a relatively quiet aftermarket exhaust like the Jetex I have on my TT. It just deepens the tone at low RPMS and it has a great sound at higher RPMS. Listen to the Jetex on my 1.8T.
www.rastta.com/jetex/jetex.wav


----------



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods ([email protected])*

My thanks to everyone who responded. I've had chip disasters (failures) that nearly cost me an engine in the past, and did cost me a torque converter. So, I'll pass on the chip. All the comments and advice were interesting and helpful. The car arrives in about 5-6 weeks, and I'll post a short commentary then. Marco


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (Marco Pardi)*

I'd reconsider getting a K&N filter!!!!!!
Many manufaturers, including VW, Ford, BMW etc. have determined that the oil used to assist the paper gauze as a filtering medium is contaminating the MAF sensors. When contaminated, replacement is required as MAF sensors cannot be cleaned.
Apparently, Ford has already issued a TSB on this, and I understand VW/AUdi is just about to. Anyway, most Dealer Service depts are now very much aware of this, so it's unlikely they'll cover a contaminated MAF under warranty.
BTW just for comparison sake, the MAF for a 1.8T is about $350. The W8 piece is likely to be more.
If you absolutely, positively are not complete as a human being by having the OE filter (can't understand why, for a very little, probably unnoticeable gain in performance with an aftermarket unit....), look for a panel filter that does not require oiling.
J.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2003 W8 wagon mods (TechEd)*

Sounds more like the manufacturers are CYA'n on the FAULTY MAF's their putting on our cars. For everyone that has failed with a K&N - about 4 others have failed with the stock filter. I've run K&N's in my carS for over 20 years including 5 VW's and Audi's and NEVER had a MAF failure until the one on my TT recently. HMMM. My A4 1.8T has had a K&N in it for 45k+ and it's running fine.
No doubt if you don't oil the K&N correctly and submerge it in oil you will run into problems.
VW needs to address their continued weaknesses like window regulators, 02 sensors, fuel guage senders, faulty instrument clusters and MAFs. Instead they blame it on the people who buy and support their cars.


----------

